# Western controller shutting off



## Dchamberlin16 (Jan 9, 2019)

Just bought the truck. Controller was just turning off by itself and now it's doing it all the time. Also when I try to push a button is will turn off but come back on. Connections seem good so I tried the controller on another truck...same issue... This should just mean a bad controller correct?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Dchamberlin16 said:


> Just bought the truck. Controller was just turning off by itself and now it's doing it all the time. Also when I try to push a button is will turn off but come back on. Connections seem good so I tried the controller on another truck...same issue... This should just mean a bad controller correct?


Yes


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I’m on my third controller (maybe fourth) for my eleven year old mvp. I always keep a new spare controller in the truck.


----------



## Dchamberlin16 (Jan 9, 2019)

Ok..got a new remote
Works okay ish... It's dimming the lights real bad and acts like it doesn't have enough power...almost like it needs to be charged... Where do I start


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Dchamberlin16 said:


> Ok..got a new remote
> Works okay ish... It's dimming the lights real bad and acts like it doesn't have enough power...almost like it needs to be charged... Where do I start


The plow is dimming the lights on the truck? Or the lights on the controller?


----------



## Dchamberlin16 (Jan 9, 2019)

On the truck controller is staying on


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

It's normal for the backlight on the controller to dim when operating the plow. If the plow is otherwise working correctly, don't worry about it.


----------



## Dchamberlin16 (Jan 9, 2019)

The controller is fine now...
When I move the plow it is dimming the dash lights serverly like a lack of power


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Dchamberlin16 said:


> Ok..got a new remote
> Works okay ish... It's dimming the lights real bad and acts like it doesn't have enough power...almost like it needs to be charged... Where do I start


Maybe five or so years ago, while using my mvp plow, the lights, wipers, heater, etc starting really going down; more than normal. Eventually it killed the truck and it wouldn't restart.

Left it for a few hours and it started right up.

Plow dealer replaced the plow battery cable, as it was overheating and drawing too much power. Been running perfect since then.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Dchamberlin16 said:


> The controller is fine now...
> When I move the plow it is dimming the dash lights serverly like a lack of power


Could be any number of things. Bad battery, bad alternator, bad connections, plow motor on it's way out drawing too much power.

Battery is most common and the first thing to check. Alternator would be next.


----------



## Dchamberlin16 (Jan 9, 2019)

Alternator is a month old
Battery maybe 8 months


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Then you'd have to put an amp meter on the plow to test how much juice its drawing


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm always late to the party. Put a volt gauge on the battery, what does it drop to when operating the plow? Does it recover right away? And where did you get the alternator? Autozone, place like that. Most alternators output at idle is low at best. Do any of the snow plow battery cables get warm while operating the plow?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> I'm always late to the party.


AJ is having an issue in another thread with his controller shutting off when he presses the buttons. Feel free to jump in on that one...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> AJ is having an issue in another thread with his controller shutting off when he presses the buttons. Feel free to jump in on that one...


I just got to an on site crap job. I have to crib up a 53 footer and get the landing gear off. Had to go to the home deeps and get three 8ft 6x6, cut em up to kind build up my Jack's. So maybe in a bit.


----------

